
GNU Radio Tools for Radio Wrangling and Spectrum Domination [video] - fitzwatermellow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrHNlu8TbJg
======
gravypod
Good talk, sadly he does not go over any of the hardware side. I've been
looking for a cheap way to get into SDR.

~~~
weinzierl
Here is a quick comparison table I made for myself just yesterday. The purpose
was to get an overview what is currently possible for what money. It most
probably has errors but the sources are mentioned, so you can check for
yourself. It's just the devices I stumbled upon, there are probably others.

    
    
        Source	Device	Price	Max.	Bandwidth       Resolution
         	        Name	EUR	GHz	MHz             bit
        1	        rtl-sdr	  20	2	2 		8
        2	        rad1o	 200	4	20		8
        3	        hackrf	 400	6	20		8
        4	        bladeRF	 400 	4	28		12
        5	        usrp	 700	6	60		12/14
        6	        warp	7000	5	170		14
    

1 [http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-
sdr](http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr)

2 [https://rad1o.badge.events.ccc.de/](https://rad1o.badge.events.ccc.de/)

3 [http://greatscottgadgets.com/hackrf/](http://greatscottgadgets.com/hackrf/)

4 [http://www.nuand.com/](http://www.nuand.com/)

5 [http://www.ettus.com/](http://www.ettus.com/)

6
[http://warpproject.org/trac/wiki/about](http://warpproject.org/trac/wiki/about)

Other sources I used:

[http://www.eetutorial.net/sdr-showdown-hackrf-vs-bladerf-
vs-...](http://www.eetutorial.net/sdr-showdown-hackrf-vs-bladerf-vs-usrp/)

[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7153-rad1o](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7153-rad1o)

[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7119-building_and_breaking_wirel...](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7119-building_and_breaking_wireless_security)

EDIT: The videos just mention devices and that's where I got the ideas for
what people are actually using. They don't contain any device comparisons or
anything like that.

~~~
vhold
I believe another key difference between rtl-sdr and the rest is that rtl-sdr
cannot transmit?

~~~
weinzierl
Yes that's right and important information. The rad1o and the HackRF are Half-
Duplex all the others are Full-Duplex (IIRC).

------
alvern
thank you for sharing this

